# 12k - Water and Air cooled (marine water cooled A/C units), Sealed room, C02, Lumatek



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2010)

Time to give back, after lurking for some time and adding a new name recently, here it is...

P.S. Room is not finished and I will update as it progresses.

Ask away:


----------



## puffntuff (Feb 9, 2010)

how many plants you aiming for?


----------



## Bob Smith (Feb 9, 2010)

Sick looking setup, my friend.

BTW, what's the reason for mounting the ballasts on an angle like that?


----------



## SeanIzen (Feb 9, 2010)

how are you going to grow? hydro or soil??

P.S. Already subscribed :]


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2010)

puffntuff said:


> how many plants you aiming for?


24, but with the Supreme Court ruling giving us "no limit" I may do a SCROG. Most likely 24 on the first run.



Bob Smith said:


> Sick looking setup, my friend.
> 
> BTW, what's the reason for mounting the ballasts on an angle like that?


TY. A theory of mine says the airflow in the room will ride better this way. There should be a slight up draft in that part of the room as my carbon filters (mounted on the roof) pick up the air and push them through the IB's (IceBoxes). At the end of the run the air should be lower.

My assumption is the air will flow better over the bllast, but other then that somewhat flimsy theory... they look better and allow me to tie the power and lamp cords neater.



SeanIzen said:


> how are you going to grow? hydro or soil??
> 
> P.S. Already subscribed :]


First run will be soil... might add a 1 or two plan Aero. Second run in this room will most likely be at least 1/2 in custom Aero using 8 or 10" PVC tubes.


----------



## DubsFan (Feb 9, 2010)

My understanding is that the exhuast from the heat exchangers operate as an AC unit right?

Sick so far. 

Yeah this "no limit" rule is a little vague.

Subscribed.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2010)

DubsFan said:


> My understanding is that the exhuast from the heat exchangers operate as an AC unit right?
> 
> Sick so far.
> 
> ...


Yes, it can act as an A/C; however, the limitation is how cold you can keep your water. The water will get hot as it "picks up" the heat from the bulbs. If the setup has a big enough chiller the hotter water returning a little warmer will get cooled off and the cycle repeats. If you can't keep the water cold then they can actually act as heaters!!!


There is also the issue of condensation to keep in mind as very cold water will condensate even in relatively low humidity.

I have two 16,000 BTU Marine A/C units which are also watercooled. Those will help with cooling while I hope my lights remain heat neutral with the IB's.


----------



## DubsFan (Feb 9, 2010)

Got it.

Yeah I hear about these monster chiller res's and you have to wonder how practical that is. Never thought about the condesation factor.


----------



## smokinguns (Feb 9, 2010)

Beautiful set up with attention to detail. Keep us posted. Scribed.


----------



## cannatari (Feb 9, 2010)

Nice room, you did a really good job. Thanks for sharing. What do you like about the water-cooled lights? Why do you need hood blankets?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2010)

cannatari said:


> Nice room, you did a really good job. Thanks for sharing. What do you like about the water-cooled lights? Why do you need hood blankets?


Thank you... Honestly, I hope to LOVE them and never go back, but something tells me I'm going to regret not going with a 5 ton water cooled AC and lights on a socket... Keep an eye on my posts and this thread as I will keep somewhat of a journal since there is no "real world" documentation on a setup like this.

The hood blankets are marketed as IR shields. While they do block IR remember that IR is not X-ray and they cannot see through walls. I'll post a picture of a covered window in this room. It was first covered with insulation, then IR blocker then a second panel of insulation...

The blankets are "heat blockers" for me. They keep the heat INSIDE the reflector where I can attempt to cool it. 

If I do not cool the air INSIDE the reflector, and I do not have the shields, the metal on the reflectors will act as large heaters... large efficient heaters.

Cliff Notes: I need the blankets to keep heat the metal reflectors from heating up my room.

Oh... off topic pic of the IR blocked window...


----------



## UNICRONLIVES (Feb 9, 2010)

nice!! very nice!! got yur strains pickd yet?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2010)

UNICRONLIVES said:


> nice!! very nice!! got yur strains pickd yet?


 I will run at least 1 Frisian Dew, 2 critical mass hoping for a lady, 1 Big Budha Cheese and one G13 Raw Diesel. Everything else will be a local unknown strain that yields great and is mid to top shelf...

I am undecided but may have one "The Church" and a Super Lemon Haze but not sure if those beans need to come out of the fridge just yet. to many new strains means too many new moms until I confirm they are ladies and decide if they are worth keeping.


----------



## luv2grow (Feb 9, 2010)

Now that's ingenuity at its finest.. sick room


----------



## MediMary (Feb 9, 2010)

+rep subed


----------



## G33kDro (Feb 10, 2010)

i have a similar setup with much less wattage and room to work with. i have 3k on a light mover, which is actually the only thing keeping me from changing my indirect cooling to direct cooling. im still heating my home with these at night haha. i also have a manifold like yours, just not affixed to the ceiling as well. haha
i am using a huge deep freezer for my chiller res and i love it. works like a champ, i had a 94 gal tote like sog had, which didnt keep the heat in. so it was tossing electricity out. 

are those 6"ers or 8"ers? 
have you thought of tossing light movers into the mix?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2010)

G33kDro said:


> ...
> are those 6"ers or 8"ers?
> have you thought of tossing light movers into the mix?


 Got pics of your setup?

They are 8" ers.

Thought long and hard about light movers... decided against them because of the weight. The 8" magnums are HEAVY, with the added weight of the water in the IB's. Because my lights are in sets of 4, the motor would have to move 4 at a time.

There is a small chance I will add a light mover to a single run of 4 lights. It will be interesting to see if it outgrows the rest of the room. I'm simply not convinced it can take the weight and survive.


----------



## smokingrubber (Feb 11, 2010)

lookin good. Love the water cooled system, but why cool the lights instead of just exhausting that hot air? Too much IR signature? Subbed for sure.


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Feb 11, 2010)

Room is coming along nicely, did allot of planning/thinking before you started, pays off in the end and the rooms just going to be top notch!!

Always wondered about the IR sig. i hear three to four choppers a day flying by morning noon and night. always put a chill in me, hahaha but we are legal no reason to trip.



[email protected] said:


> I'm simply not convinced it can take the weight and survive.


This is something i am concerned about to, going to buy a new reflector but debating on witch one because of weight. Wonder if there is a way to put MORE POWER into the mover to handle the extra weight.

Setup is looking killer man, doing a great job keep it up!!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 11, 2010)

smokingrubber said:


> lookin good. Love the water cooled system, but why cool the lights instead of just exhausting that hot air? Too much IR signature? Subbed for sure.


With the lights being water cooled by the "radiators" (Ice Boxes) at each reflector, it keeps the heat signature of the light lower. This allows me to keep the light much closer to the plant... in other words...

in a "normal" air cooled vent to atmosphere room... When air goes through the first reflector it warms up, then it gets to the next reflector and gets hotter and so on. Assume the run is 3-4 reflectors deep, the air is not doing a great job of removing the heat after the first reflector. You'll be able to put your hand 12" from the glass of the reflector and feel the heat.

With the IB's, I can put my hand right up to the glass and feel warm, but not hot all the way down the run, from the first to the 4th reflector.

That is the reason... I can keep the lights MUCH closer to the plan then air cooling, unless I am using a single fan for a single light, then it may be comparable.




Hulk Nugs said:


> Room is coming along nicely, did allot of planning/thinking before you started, pays off in the end and the rooms just going to be top notch!!


TY.



Hulk Nugs said:


> Always wondered about the IR sig. i hear three to four choppers a day flying by morning noon and night. always put a chill in me, hahaha but we are legal no reason to trip.


They can't "see" your lights. FLIR (forward looking infra red) is not x-ray vision. If you have no windows and have your temps under control, you are good. If you are venting to your attic and/or outside, I would consider looking into and studing infrared detection... but your legal, so it's all good 



Hulk Nugs said:


> This is something i am concerned about to, going to buy a new reflector but debating on witch one because of weight. Wonder if there is a way to put MORE POWER into the mover to handle the extra weight.
> 
> Setup is looking killer man, doing a great job keep it up!!


Don't know enough about the movers. Maybe someone will chime in.


----------



## captain insaneo (Feb 11, 2010)

The no limit rule really pertains to amount on hand but it also says that it is up to the county to decide what is kosher or no bueno, so go look up what your local laws are if you want to be "LEGAL" in your area. however i am guessing that a county violation is better than a state level violation.


----------



## DubsFan (Feb 11, 2010)

My guess is that SD County is the tightest of all major counties in Ca. Overall we have to feel blessed we can even grow legally at all.


----------



## captain insaneo (Feb 12, 2010)

oh god yeah they do, you can only grow outside in a sealed green house, you are only allowed so many plants with so much sq. ft of canopy...
Are you using sea water to cool them is that what you mean by marine cooled, or am i missing something?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 12, 2010)

captain insaneo said:


> oh god yeah they do, you can only grow outside in a sealed green house, you are only allowed so many plants with so much sq. ft of canopy...


^ That sucks!!! What is the best county? I've never looked into it 



captain insaneo said:


> Are you using sea water to cool them is that what you mean by marine cooled, or am i missing something?


I mean I use Webasto FCF 16000 which is designed to be run in boats. I use water from the reservoir which is also feeding the lights. If you had a pool, you can cool it with that as well. Can't beat it since I got them on ebay for $550 each... delivered.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/230V-webasto-marine-air-conditioning-FCF-16000-btu_W0QQcmdZViewItemQQhashZitem35a6e919b7QQitemZ230433561015QQptZBoatQ5fPartsQ5fAccessoriesQ5fGear

I found them on ebay one day listed at $650 plus shipping so I jumped on them.

I ran them with the 250 gallon reservoir over night and the chiller turned off, the water got to 120 degree, but the air was still coming out cold. They are very quite and I would definitely use them (or something similar) if I ever setup another room.


----------



## captain insaneo (Feb 12, 2010)

http://www.canorml.org/prop/local215policies.html

that depends on what your definition of is is


----------



## G33kDro (Feb 12, 2010)

is is? thats deep


----------



## captain insaneo (Feb 12, 2010)

not deep it is bill clinton's sworn testimony about if he had oral sex with monica lewinsky.

in context
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SaZBm-d5Yqs&NR=1
1:45

or the short version
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j4XT-l-_3y0

and those are some damned awesome coolers and those could be totally modified to run as chillers.


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Feb 12, 2010)

witch reflectors did you go with ?

Very nice find on the AC units, always jump on the deal.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 12, 2010)

Hulk Nugs said:


> witch reflectors did you go with ?
> 
> Very nice find on the AC units, always jump on the deal.


Magnum 8" XXXL's



captain insaneo said:


> and those are some damned awesome coolers and those could be totally modified to run as chillers.


How would they run as chillers?


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Feb 12, 2010)

nice choice!!

Dam man very pretty penny on just the light setup, you dont mind me asking how much you estimating for the whole rooms setup?

Going to be helping millions of people with there medication, awesome to see first hand how the pros are doing it!!

Thanks for making this thread, will be watching keep the updates coming


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 12, 2010)

Hulk Nugs said:


> ...
> Dam man very pretty penny on just the light setup, you dont mind me asking how much you estimating for the whole rooms setup?
> ...


Thank you, should be close to 22/23k in equipment.


----------



## IAm5toned (Feb 12, 2010)

that is just awesome. 
glad i could help you out.
im diggin the water cooling system, that is fancy. 

now i have grow room envy


----------



## IAm5toned (Feb 12, 2010)

Hulk Nugs said:


> This is something i am concerned about to, going to buy a new reflector but debating on witch one because of weight. Wonder if there is a way to put MORE POWER into the mover to handle the extra weight.


you change the motor for one with a higher torque output. or you could experiment with a VFD (variable frequency drive)
it can get complicated quick though. 

i just found this thread, lol


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 12, 2010)

IAm5toned said:


> now i have grow room envy


It's all good, I have electrical knowledge envy


----------



## captain insaneo (Feb 12, 2010)

you would use the heat exchanger on the cold side in a submerged manor to cool water then you would circulate the water through the ice boxes and then through a, get ready, a car radiator it shifts the efficiencies and what not. But of course, if your system isnt broken dont fuck with it.


----------



## FLoJo (Feb 12, 2010)

gorgeous! love the idea.. makes sealing a room that much easier


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 12, 2010)

captain insaneo said:


> you would use the heat exchanger on the cold side in a submerged manor to cool water then you would circulate the water through the ice boxes and then through a, get ready, a car radiator it shifts the efficiencies and what not. But of course, if your system isnt broken dont fuck with it.


Oh... like, but the coils in the reservoir... I thought... never mind, I see what you're saying.



FLoJo said:


> gorgeous! love the idea.. makes sealing a room that much easier


And once it's sealed, just need some CO2

 The Hydrogen Pro (or any propane water heater) can replace the big bulky heaters in garages or basements and not only provide C02, but hot water for the house too!


----------



## Tyrannabudz (Feb 12, 2010)

SeanIzen said:


> how are you going to grow? hydro or soil??
> 
> P.S. Already subscribed :]


Very nice. +rep for sure. Did you consider running Sunshine #4 as a grow medium? I hear it is alot like soil growing due to the fact it retains moisture like soil. But on the same hand it is like hydroponics since sunshine #4 has no nutrients so you are able to control the exact NPK ratios for each phase of growth. There are also enzyme products on the market Sensizym for example, when used regularly in Sunshine #4 enables you to re use your grow medium because the enzymes turn dead root matter into usable nutrients for your next crop. That means no more finding somewhere to ditch a shitload of dead soil after every cycle. Also the economical aspect is certainly appealing, a bale of sunshine goes a long way dependent upon your container size. Check out urbangrower on youtube. He has a video on there called "ph perfect", or something like that with an awesome grow room. Looks alot like how you got your setup going. they are using Sunshine #4 in 20 gallon rubbermaid trashcans. Monster plants!
Good Luck!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 12, 2010)

^^^ Thanks... Several mediums were considered and pro-mix took the win for the first run in at least... we'll use 25 gallon pots and grow trees.

I looked into (and ordered) some Sure to grow medium... looks really cool and if I did a scrog with low yield, short plants I would def use it. For now I'm stuck with $500 in soil and having to dump it :-/


----------



## FileError404 (Feb 12, 2010)

Wow, that is a thing of beauty. I just don't really understand it... looks like you have the Can Max fans mounted right onto the lamps? I guess I have to look up the ice boxes to comprehend 

Subbed & Repped! Can't wait to see it finished and in flower.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 12, 2010)

FileError404 said:


> Wow, that is a thing of beauty. I just don't really understand it... looks like you have the Can Max fans mounted right onto the lamps? I guess I have to look up the ice boxes to comprehend
> 
> Subbed & Repped! Can't wait to see it finished and in flower.


You can search youtube for Hydro innovations. There are many good DIY ideas as well.

This picture is not of the final room setup, I promise to post it. I ran the fan there as a temp solution to keep the room cool while I worked and tested lights, cooling and controllers.

Basically the air that comes out of the reflectors is cold and not hot. Add the 2 "small" water cooled A/C's and the room can freeze some purple out of buds...


----------



## FileError404 (Feb 13, 2010)

Thanks [email protected]!

Just watched all their videos, I get it now  A bit pricey with the big chiller etc. but looks like a perfect solution... until the plasma lights are on the market. Hoping for fall 

Looking forward for updates. Best of luck!


----------



## KeegoSmalls (Feb 13, 2010)

You should try to do something GREEN with the heated water. Nice job, and thanks for spending time to post something that can make me so jealous.

Can you say that someone 20 years ago would think your talking about a Half Baked 3000 movie with blankets for water cooled hoods and plasma lights. I just can't wait for the day we have bowl sized TRICHROMES.


----------



## SeanIzen (Feb 13, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> They can't "see" your lights. FLIR (forward looking infra red) is not x-ray vision. If you have no windows and have your temps under control, you are good. If you are venting to your attic and/or outside, I would consider looking into and studing infrared detection... but your legal, so it's all good


Yeah I use FLIR cameras for work and I have to say that as powerful as they are, they can easily be fooled. 
All you need is to use a thick layer of Mylar (double stacking works fine for this purpose) against the outer most surfaces of the grow room and insulate behind them. As long as the whole ceiling is an even temperature then the IR camera will see it as just that, a warm flat spot.
Now using the images of consistent fly overs of the warm spot appearing and dissipating around the same times, all in "growing" intervals... you get the picture


----------



## captain insaneo (Feb 13, 2010)

SeanIzen said:


> Yeah I use FLIR cameras for work and I have to say that as powerful as they are, they can easily be fooled.
> All you need is to use a thick layer of Mylar (double stacking works fine for this purpose) against the outer most surfaces of the grow room and insulate behind them. As long as the whole ceiling is an even temperature then the IR camera will see it as just that, a warm flat spot.
> Now using the images of consistent fly overs of the warm spot appearing and dissipating around the same times, all in "growing" intervals... you get the picture


that is why you split you flower on 2 opposite cycles so there is never a lull and it puts less stress on you cooling equipment, the down side you have to light proof down the middle of your grow. It is then only 6k of light at any given time.

The advantage of the water cooled grow is that water is able to transfer energy about 30 times that of air so if you got an old hot tub and made that your water cooled res it wouldn't look too weird, or a pool... hell an el cheapo aboveground pool would work just fine. Also you could build a cooling tower for your water, used to build those for water cooled computers all the time.

and always remember you dont really have to fool the flir you have to fool the human looking at it. so vent out of a 6 inch b vent pipe (the type used for many gas appliances) out the roof match your 12 hour heating cycles with say a noon to mid night when people would be likely to run the heater. or depending on the summertime you could run the lights durning the day say 8 to 8 so that the existing heat in your roof would look just a wee bit hotter, or try to balance your over all heat by running at night in the summer. The summer sun is the equivilant of 10k watts of light per square foot. you cant tell me that isnt going to make your roof glow like Chernobyl to the flir.


also when it comes to water cooling you could look into geothermal heating and cooling. Basically you drill a deep fucking hole run a loop of tubing in the hole and circulate water thru it and a heat exchanger, In your case the iceboxes.


----------



## IAm5toned (Feb 13, 2010)

ive been on a few projects where geo-thermal heating/cooling was used. that shit is not cheap, but cool as hell. cuts your water heater and heat pump usuage in half in the winter and 75-90% in the summer


----------



## SeanIzen (Feb 13, 2010)

IAm5toned... your avatar is tripping me out!


----------



## pinkgrows (Feb 13, 2010)

Sweet setup man, what size chiller are you running? im sure its a monster. Ive been growing soilless mixes for a while and pro mix is my favorite, but my recent grow I did 25% of the girls in coco for a test and my next one I think I am goin to do 100% coco. It drains awesome and doesnt stay as wet as long so Ive been able to up the total volume of water I feed, which means more nutes, which means bigger girls. Its also cheaper than pro mix, but it doesnt seem like money is a huge issue here


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2010)

KeegoSmalls said:


> You should try to do something GREEN with the heated water. Nice job, and thanks for spending time to post something that can make me so jealous.
> ....


 We've tried a couple things this weekend. "real" Geothermal is a LOT of work and we won't be doing it. As for going green... this property has a well, so we tried bypassing the chiller and feeding the well water to the cooling with drain to waste, it works!

Water from the well is about 60 degrees. The outgoing water is warm or hot to the touch. Definately removing a lot of heat from the room. We did this by attaching a water hose to the intake manifold and draining the exhaust to the septic tank.

The hose (coming from a 1/2" copper pipe) is not supplying enough water flow. Air is not coming out cold at the end of the light chain and the A/C's are having to make up for it. We plan on taping directly into the well pumps water outlet (maybe 1" or 1.5") and feeding the room. The drain will go to septic for now. 

If it works I will not have to use a chiller and can claim some "geothermal" cooling is going on in this room. I would also consider digging a second well and have the drain return through it instead of the septic tank - in essence making the project much greener... (well pump uses less electricity then chiller and pump to feed it and water is being returned to its source)

It may be cheaper to have a well dug then buying and using a chiller for water cooled rooms... depending on the size of the room.

I'm off to learn DIY well digging. Thank God for youtube!



pinkgrows said:


> Sweet setup man, what size chiller are you running? im sure its a monster. Ive been growing soilless mixes for a while and pro mix is my favorite, but my recent grow I did 25% of the girls in coco for a test and my next one I think I am goin to do 100% coco. It drains awesome and doesnt stay as wet as long so Ive been able to up the total volume of water I feed, which means more nutes, which means bigger girls. Its also cheaper than pro mix, but it doesnt seem like money is a huge issue here


 A 3HP chiller is working for us (except it broke and is the real reason we tried the well while we wait on warranty information) I believe the two water cooled A/C's make a pretty big difference.

We have the promix already, but may still put one in coco. We would only do that if we do not put the Aero manifold in. That'll be decided on impulse when we are ready.


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Feb 14, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> I would also consider digging a second well and have the drain return through it instead of the septic tank - in essence making the project much greener... (well pump uses less electricity then chiller and pump to feed it and water is being returned to its source)
> 
> It may be cheaper to have a well dug then buying and using a chiller for water cooled rooms... depending on the size of the room.
> 
> ...


 
Dam digging another well would be perfect just circulate that water, but pricey.

I was going to say i hope you have a big septic tank and do not really use any other water in the house, dont want that to over fill. The clean up of the mess would not be something you would want to put money into, plus it sucks when it happens.

Come on everyone grab a shovel and a hole digger were going to go help out water cooled, let the digging begin!


----------



## pinkgrows (Feb 14, 2010)

I have a couple of suggestions, ive been doing alot of research on installing ib in my next room.I think your chiller is to small each HP of the chiller gives you about 12000 btus of cooling power. Each 1000w bulb gives off about 4000 btus of heat, so with a 3HP chiller you have 36,000 Btus of chilling power, and you are putting out 48,000 btus of heat with the bulbs.I also think from looking at your pics that your ballasts are inside the room, if they are get them outside, each 1000w digital ballast is equal to 2400 btus of heat, thats another 28800 btus of heat. I know that in Hydro innovations video they have their ballasts in the room, but they had an industrial chiller, they dont say how big it is, I think because they dont want people to know how much they will really have to spend on a chiller. If you are trying to use the ib for a/c you need at least a 4 HP chiller, I would run a 5 so that if you want to cool your rez if you set up aero or if you get a water cooled CO2 generator it will be able to handle it. Pick up a copy of the Jan/Feb Urban Gardener Magazine, there is a really good tech article on water cooled gardens.

I would not use your well as your primary cooling source, I dont even want to think about how many gallons you are pulling out a day, it WILL fry your pump very fast, and then you are in alot of trouble, in the hydro innovations they have well water for a backup only until the chiller can be fixed, if you keep using your well you WILL need to replace your pump and you will probably have to get your septic system pumped, not cheap and very inconvenient.

Keep up the good work im definitely subscribed, like I said ive been doin alot of research on ib and it will be nice to actually see them in use


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2010)

Wow, lots of points. Good stuff...


pinkgrows said:


> ...your chiller is to small


It's not. I am not using the Iceboxes to cool my room, but rather keep the lights *heat nuetral* I also have the two A/C which seem to put out more BTU's into the air then they do heat into the water.

I know my chiller isn't too small because I ran the lights on (11 of the 12) without water until the room was 100 degrees. I had the reservoir sitting at 70 degree water. I turned on the water flow, turned the chiller down to 40 and the A/C's to see if I can bring the temp in the room down as well as keep the water cool. The room temp dropped to 80 VERY quickly and kept dropping till about 65. After 12 hours my reservoir seemed to be holding at 45 degrees.

I too was worried because of the research I did. I found no one running the A/C's and the IB's off the same circuits and using a chiller.

If you are worried about going to small, go HUGE... Check this: it'll be cheaper then buying a "chill king" and comes with better warranty as well. I called Jandy and spoke with there tech; that was my backup plan if my chiller wasn't enough.



pinkgrows said:


> ... I also think from looking at your pics that your ballasts are inside the room, if they are get them outside, each 1000w digital ballast is equal to 2400 btus of heat, thats another 28800 btus of heat.


I had to put them in the room. I agree putting as many of the heat sources outside the room as possible would be best. Did I mention I would be surprised if these Lumatek's were actually 2400 BTU's of heat. They don't even get warm, much less hot.



pinkgrows said:


> * If you are trying to use the ib for a/c* you need at least a 4 HP chiller, I would run a 5 so that if you want to cool your rez if you set up aero or if you get a water cooled CO2 generator it will be able to handle it.


Agreed. Using IB's as your only cooling source would require a larger chiller (and I believe make the room more difficult to dial in)



pinkgrows said:


> ...
> I would not use your well as your primary cooling source, I dont even want to think about how many gallons you are pulling out a day, it WILL fry your pump very fast, and then you are in alot of trouble, in the hydro innovations they have well water for a backup only until the chiller can be fixed, if you keep using your well you WILL need to replace your pump and you will probably have to get your septic system pumped, not cheap and very inconvenient.
> ...


 This I am worried about. I am looking into wells and septic tanks now and trying to learn what I can. I do not know enough on the subject to provide any input. I do know I can cool everything with my pool using my pool pump (if I there was one at this location) because I've run my pool pump on 12 hour cycles for 5 years now. Can I keep the water cold enough - not sure - maybe with one of those Jandy's or commercial chillers.


sorry for the long post, but you had some good points to discuss since there is a lot of marketing material out there but not enough real world rooms (at least not public ones)


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Feb 14, 2010)

Dude that is fucking SICK setup


----------



## DubsFan (Feb 14, 2010)

Were you the guy at my hydro shop buying 30 bags of FF soil?


----------



## roorsmoke (Feb 14, 2010)

Great thread, I'm really interested in the diy ideas. I'm trying to figure out how I can avoid dropping a lot of money on a chiller while cooling 2-3k watts. What do you guys suggest? Can I convert a window a/c like I'm seeing some of these computer guys do? How big would i need to go with the a/c? What about the pool heater you posted? how would I go about using one of those? or any other ideas?? Also how will the res size effect things? is bigger better? I'm going to go with diy heat exchangers in the room but I've got to figure out how to keep the water cool and I cant spend 1,000+ on a chiller right now.


----------



## pinkgrows (Feb 14, 2010)

i was glad to read your reply to my suggestions, I thought you were trying to use the chiller to cool the room and have the a/c as a backup. my setup is much smaller, only 1.6k so I dont have experience with this scale so please dont take offense to my input, I only know how much of a pain it is when a pump goes because mine went at my house, because it was 30 years old. do you have a pool at your locale? it would be primo to use that since even if the pump went it would be a much easier fix then if the well pump went. what nutes are you planning on using? ive had real good success with botanicare with promix


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Feb 17, 2010)

itching for a update, how things going over there?????


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 17, 2010)

roorsmoke said:


> Great thread, I'm really interested in the diy ideas. I'm trying to figure out how I can avoid dropping a lot of money on a chiller while cooling 2-3k watts. What do you guys suggest? Can I convert a window a/c like I'm seeing some of these computer guys do? How big would i need to go with the a/c? What about the pool heater you posted? how would I go about using one of those? or any other ideas?? Also how will the res size effect things? is bigger better? I'm going to go with diy heat exchangers in the room but I've got to figure out how to keep the water cool and I cant spend 1,000+ on a chiller right now.


No problem man.



pinkgrows said:


> i... do you have a pool at your locale? ...


 No worries man. I started this thread to put a room like this out in the public. Be careful what you read (especially in commercial publications)... we have all bosses and advertising dollars to protect. very few proven systems out there in public view using this stuff and just a lot of marketing material and theory.

No, we changed locale, somewhat last minute and do not have a pool. A possible *3rd in line back up* (way at the bottom of contingency plans) is the possibility of adding an above ground pool to this property.



pinkgrows said:


> What nutes are you planning on using? ive had real good success with botanicare with promix


 We decided to help Big Mike pay his mortgage on this one. We'll run the full AN schedule in the Sensi program.



Hulk Nugs said:


> itching for a update, how things going over there?????


 It'll really be a couple weeks before I give a *real* update. I can tell you that the chiller is still being by-passed and more testing / experimenting is being done with the well. I promise an update on March 2 or 3.


----------



## drchron (Feb 17, 2010)

lovin this 

can't wait to see what your gonna pull!


----------



## GanjaAL (Feb 18, 2010)

WoW! very nice brother. Deffinately watching this one.


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Feb 18, 2010)

Thanks for the update watercooled, it does take time to get things done. I am working on my room now to but only get about 3 hours every few days grrr oh well it will get done.

Will be looking forward to the new month for one more reason now, keep up the good work!!


----------



## pinkgrows (Feb 19, 2010)

yeah if you had a pool runnin the ibs with those ac units youd be in real good shape, ill be interested to see how the AN produces in the pro mix, always been interested in trying it


----------



## SeanIzen (Feb 22, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> ... I promise an update on March 2 or 3.


making a note on the calendar!


----------



## 1freezy (Feb 24, 2010)

Best thing I've seen all day!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2010)

IT WORKS!!! IT WORKS!!!

The pump on the well was replaced with a submersible 1.5 HP pump. It now flows plenty of water through 1.25" pipe. 

A new well was dug as a return.

The water coming from the well is approx 70 degree. It's not as cold as I can keep a reservoir, but it works.

Because it's not as cold the air coming out of the light chain is much hotter then with the chiller, but it's not coming out hot.

Let me define works... 70% water is going to have trouble keeping the room at 80... it may keep the room at 85. I plan on doing some more testing this week, and I'll post the results.

Running the pump will use less electricity then the chiller, will be much quieter. Sue to a friend of a friend, total cost of new well, pump and piping was 2k quite a bit less then the retail cost of that setup.

Remember there are two water cooled A/C's that give me more cooling power then if I was only running the Iceboxes.
I ran the room for 4 hours and was able to keep the room at 72 with the Air Conditioners on.

I can put my hand on the glass on 11 of the 12 reflectors and feel warm, but not hot. The last one feels hot and gets much cooler a couple inches away from the glass. This baffles me since this light is in the middle of a 4 light chain and the other 3 are fine.

I've had a crazy weekend working on this room and will take a couple days off to catch up on other stuff, so I will post and update soon along with updated picture of the final room configuration.

On a side note: I've been hired to build another room by the same guy. This room will be setup in a trailer. It will be a heath style DWC vert grow in PVC... I'll start a different thread on that one when it starts. probably end of March as he has already bought the trailer and I've got to start a parts and equipment list.


----------



## Bob Smith (Mar 1, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> IT WORKS!!! IT WORKS!!!
> 
> The pump on the well was replaced with a submersible 1.5 HP pump. It now flows plenty of water through 1.25" pipe.
> 
> ...


Have seen you over at VG; I'm also going to be building a PVC vert grow within the next couple of months.


----------



## GanjaAL (Mar 3, 2010)

Anymore pics???


----------



## hardroc (Mar 3, 2010)

This shit is legit man, nice setup. Can't wait to see the outcome


----------



## sixstring2112 (Mar 3, 2010)

Sweet setup. have you given any thought to how the humidity will change your temps.I left my humidifyer on last night and this morning when i came back it went from 78 f to 86 f. no other canges were made in my room other than humidity going from 45% to 72%. Might be something to think about if you lose your a/c


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 5, 2010)

hardroc said:


> This shit is legit man, nice setup. Can't wait to see the outcome


Thanks.



sixstring2112 said:


> Sweet setup. have you given any thought to how the humidity will change your temps.I left my humidifyer on last night and this morning when i came back it went from 78 f to 86 f. no other canges were made in my room other than humidity going from 45% to 72%. Might be something to think about if you lose your a/c


I have. I have two ways of controlling humidity. The A/C's do a wonderful job. Since they are marine units they have a humidity mode that concentrates on pulling humidy instead of just cooling.

The second option is a Hydro innovation water cooled dehumidifier. I have not yet set up a condensation pump and may run this once the pump is setup. I have no need for it now as I can get very low humidity with the A/C's on. 

If I was running just the Iceboxes, humidity would be a BIG concern.




GanjaAL said:


> Anymore pics???


Not right now. It pretty much looks the same as I've "wasted" time experimenting.


----------



## GanjaAL (Mar 5, 2010)

Its all good brother... I have been draging ass myself as my back is killing me and homework is coming out my ass. Oh well I was once told... it is tired men that rule the world.

So what direction are you heading in??? Marine Boat chillers, water ac cooling units, split ac units... what are your thoughts on some of these?

I am leaning towards the water ac units and the 20 eer split ac units myself for my next project.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 8, 2010)

Pics from today... excuse the crappy iphone pics. I'm done wasting time playing and experimenting the room will be put to work soon. 

final pics from a design setup, I'll open a journal when I'm ready. This one works...


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Mar 8, 2010)

room just look sick man going to be some wild plants growing in there!!!


make sure you put up a link to the new thread/journal! looking forward to it.


----------



## buggin69 (Mar 8, 2010)

subbed here and the trailer... just... just wow


----------



## connorbrown (Mar 8, 2010)

I think I have a new hero! Lol.
If I had the money I would go all out and do something similar. Nice work. Sub'd and +rep


----------



## GanjaAL (Mar 9, 2010)

Bad Ass my brother!


----------



## rbahadosingh (Mar 10, 2010)

ridiculous setup.... one can only dream..........


----------



## Dr. VonDank (Mar 11, 2010)

Nice set-up and alot of work in there. Stephen Bess from HI is a great guy and would be able to answer most problems you run into with all the water cooling set-ups. From what I can tell by the info and picks you posted you are in need of at least 50,000 BTU's of cooling for the 12 lights at 4000/light. Sounds like your getting about 32,000 off the chillers. How many BTU's are the small A/C?. Are they split systems?. I like the split systems as you don't have to vent stinky air and they also remove RH% which is great in your situation. I like that you are scrubbing the room throu your lights in sealed mode. Gives a dual benifit of keeping the glass in the hoods clean and also airmovement for your chill boxes. Some growers don't realize that you can have light loss of 2 to 10% even with just the slightest amount of haze on the hood glass. I like the HI water cooled dehumidifiers and you might want to take a look into them if you start to struggle with RH%. The HI water cooled generators work great as well for your co2 application. Looks good. Hope the room produces lots of medicine(bottom end 13.25lb per cycle/top end 27lb per cycle/averging 20lb per cycle)


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 11, 2010)

Dr. VonDank said:


> Nice set-up and alot of work in there.


Yep... lot's of work. Thanks.



Dr. VonDank said:


> ...From what I can tell by the info and picks you posted you are in need of at least 50,000 BTU's of cooling for the 12 lights at 4000/light. Sounds like your getting about 32,000 off the chillers.


Nope... not using a chiller anymore. Using a well and draining back underground. 



Dr. VonDank said:


> How many BTU's are the small A/C?.


26k total BTU if I remember right



Dr. VonDank said:


> Are they split systems?.


No, self contained. Since they are water cooled marine units NOTHING goes outside.



Dr. VonDank said:


> ... I like the HI water cooled dehumidifiers and you might want to take a look into them if you start to struggle with RH%.


I've got one which looks like it will go into the drying room. The Marine A/C's are doing a great job of dehumidifying right now.



Dr. VonDank said:


> The HI water cooled generators work great as well for your co2 application.


I've got one. Your right works great.

I also bought a propane water heater and played with it... That extra one is now being used in a different setup.



Dr. VonDank said:


> Looks good. Hope the room produces lots of medicine(bottom end 13.25lb per cycle/top end 27lb per cycle/averging 20lb per cycle)


Room should yield minimum 25#'s. 30#'s would be nice... wouldn't be surprised if 33-35 happen. 

Target is 30 #'s


----------



## cannatari (Mar 11, 2010)

Thanks for posting some updates Watercooled. Pull that trigger baby! I can't wait to see some green in there! What's the hold-up?


----------



## Dr. VonDank (Mar 12, 2010)

I look forward to seeing how things turn out. Best of luck with the well-o-thermal cooling(LOL).


----------



## uptosumpn (Mar 15, 2010)

JESUS! jus read all 9 pgs.. jus amazing bro....I am planning on running a simular set-up next year,(when i make sum money this year, to set it up at an alternate location) not that big of course, but just 4 x 1000hps, lumintek ballasts, four IB, max fans, cool sun XL reflectors, thermal-shield, hood shields, dehumidifier, 75gal reso. ect.....ect but in 2 of those 4' x 8' x 8" GL GROW TENTS...jus need to make a final decsion on what HP chiller?? maybe the one you posted?? cause those damm Chillkings are too damm much! looking to get 8-10 lbs per cycle...doin a perpetual/stagger grow with this set-up! def. subscribed ++ rep to ya! and will look for guidence and info from your thread!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2010)

uptosumpn said:


> JESUS! jus read all 9 pgs.. jus amazing bro....I am planning on running a simular set-up next year,(when i make sum money this year, to set it up at an alternate location) not that big of course, but just 4 x 1000hps, lumintek ballasts, four IB, max fans, cool sun XL reflectors, thermal-shield, hood shields, dehumidifier, 75gal reso. ect.....ect but in 2 of those 4' x 8' x 8" GL GROW TENTS...jus need to make a final decsion on what HP chiller?? maybe the one you posted?? cause those damm Chillkings are too damm much! looking to get 8-10 lbs per cycle...doin a perpetual/stagger grow with this set-up! def. subscribed ++ rep to ya! and will look for guidence and info from your thread!!!


Let us know what you end up going with and how it works!


----------



## Mr.Bob Saget (Mar 16, 2010)

So the one thing that I have been thinking about an kind of bothers me about your setup is how you had a new well dug, pump installed, and then you are just going to pump the water out to waste, just to cool the lights.. how come, if you are able to do all of this (expense and stealth), you don't just get a very large reservoir to hold the water and let ambient air cool the reservoir/tank?

Seems like you are being kind of wastfull....


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2010)

Mr.Bob Saget said:


> So the one thing that I have been thinking about an kind of bothers me about your setup is how you had a new well dug, pump installed, and then you are just going to pump the water out to waste, just to cool the lights..





Mr.Bob Saget said:


> how come, if you are able to do all of this (expense and stealth), you don't just get a very large reservoir to hold the water and let ambient air cool the reservoir/tank?


We had a 3HP chiller and 300 gallon rez running during the first trials. worked well, but also used electricity on the chiller and wasn't as *stealth* since the chiller needs to be outside.



Mr.Bob Saget said:


> Seems like you are being kind of wastfull....


Not wasteful since the water is not actually going to waste. It is being returned to the same place I got it from (well 50 ft away) This is less wasteful as running a chiller which would use more electricity.


----------



## Bob Smith (Mar 17, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> We had a 3HP chiller and 300 gallon rez running during the first trials. worked well, but also used electricity on the chiller and wasn't as *stealth* since the chiller needs to be outside.
> 
> 
> 
> Not wasteful since the water is not actually going to waste. It is being returned to the same place I got it from (well 50 ft away) This is less wasteful as running a chiller which would use more electricity.


Lol.........I was also wondeirng how taking water from the earth and warming it up a bit and putting it back in the earth was being wasteful.

It's like the guy who tried to chew me out for wasting a smidgeon of CO2 from my generator.........some people just take things a LITTLE too far.

Looking good, WC - BTW, what's the timeline for your vert setup? I'm gonna start construction within a coupla weeks, methinks.....


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 17, 2010)

^ Thanks... Cool tubes have been ordered!!! Let the construction begin on the vert!


----------



## Bob Smith (Mar 17, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> ^ Thanks... Cool tubes have been ordered!!! Let the construction begin on the vert!


I thought you were just hanging bare bulbs in a stadium format?

I need to get over to VG and see what you've decided.

But are you gonna DIY your vertical cooltubes? I'm too lazy and un-handy for that kinda ish, so I'm just gonna order a few "vertitubes" from Octagon Hydro and call it a day. Gonna be like $600 for the whole tube setup, but I'll pay for the piece of mind.


----------



## PublixStuff (Mar 23, 2010)

What is your estimated/goal YIELD?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 23, 2010)

PublixStuff said:


> What is your estimated/goal YIELD?



This room should yield a min of 24#'s and hoping for 30-33. Anything in between would be good.

That is for Top Shelf medicine.


----------



## PublixStuff (Mar 24, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> This room should yield a min of 24#'s and hoping for 30-33. Anything in between would be good.
> 
> That is for Top Shelf medicine.


Wow, am I jealous. 
the only thing stopping me from doing something like this is electricity. I don't know how you/to dodge it... or if it's anything to even worry about (probably is).

Doing my first 2,000 watt grow, and am sketched w/ the electric company.


----------



## seasmoke (Mar 24, 2010)

Nice job. What I don't understand is how are you going to pump water from one well to the other without overflowing the return well...I can see drawing and returning to the same well, I do that all the time.


----------



## FatSalad (Mar 28, 2010)

Great set up. I will watch for sure. You have given me so many ideas about cooling my lights. Thank you.


----------



## buggin69 (Mar 29, 2010)

seasmoke said:


> Nice job. What I don't understand is how are you going to pump water from one well to the other without overflowing the return well...I can see drawing and returning to the same well, I do that all the time.



that's exactly what he's doing


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 29, 2010)

I'm not sure why you think returning to a different well would overflow it. Fluid dynamics don't work like that. The water table is not going to rise because I'm returning water to it.

Think of it this way... a large bucket, half full of water. put a pump in it and flow it through your equipment. Now return the water to the bucket. Is it going to over flow? Just exchange the bucket with mother earth in this case and wua la, you have this setup.


----------



## mochadog70 (Mar 29, 2010)

Tyrannabudz said:


> Very nice. +rep for sure. Did you consider running Sunshine #4 as a grow medium? I hear it is alot like soil growing due to the fact it retains moisture like soil. But on the same hand it is like hydroponics since sunshine #4 has no nutrients so you are able to control the exact NPK ratios for each phase of growth. There are also enzyme products on the market Sensizym for example, when used regularly in Sunshine #4 enables you to re use your grow medium because the enzymes turn dead root matter into usable nutrients for your next crop. That means no more finding somewhere to ditch a shitload of dead soil after every cycle. Also the economical aspect is certainly appealing, a bale of sunshine goes a long way dependent upon your container size. Check out urbangrower on youtube. He has a video on there called "ph perfect", or something like that with an awesome grow room. Looks alot like how you got your setup going. they are using Sunshine #4 in 20 gallon rubbermaid trashcans. Monster plants!
> Good Luck!


Do you ever know anyone that has done that with Sunshine #4 about reusing it? It's a huge hassle bring in tons of bails all the time. Then taking it out.


----------



## mochadog70 (Mar 29, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Time to give back, after lurking for some time and adding a new name recently, here it is...
> 
> P.S. Room is not finished and I will update as it progresses.
> 
> Ask away:


Very Clean Setup!! Here's a couple of questions:

Size of trailer, spacing on lights, with having 24 plants you getting 25#s?? How long you veggin for?


----------



## GanjaAL (Mar 29, 2010)

mochadog70 said:


> Very Clean Setup!! Here's a couple of questions:
> 
> Size of trailer, spacing on lights, with having 24 plants you getting 25#s?? How long you veggin for?


He never said 24 plants... he said a min of 24 lbs.... with the hopes of 33 being the highest.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 29, 2010)

PublixStuff said:


> What is your estimated/goal YIELD?


Answered below:



GanjaAL said:


> He never said 24 plants... he said a min of 24 lbs.... with the hopes of 33 being the highest.


^ What he said.



mochadog70 said:


> Very Clean Setup!! Here's a couple of questions:


Thanks!

Let's take future trailer question's to it's thread found here I'll answer these here for you.



mochadog70 said:


> Size of trailer,


47 feet. 



mochadog70 said:


> spacing on lights,


6.5 ft from each other, ~ 3'4" from the plants




mochadog70 said:


> with having 24 plants you getting 25#s??


The real answer is strain!
A slightly more complex answer is 24 plants can yield my customers 45-50 lbs.
And oh boy I can go for hours... of course strain to grow is not only dependent on what the patients need, but what the dispensaries want and what facilities are available to grow in. 



mochadog70 said:


> How long you veggin for?


 Up to a month



GanjaAL said:


> He never said 24 plants... he said a min of 24 lbs.... with the hopes of 33 being the highest.


I'll quote him again since he got it right 

How many plants you think are in this room:






How Long do you think they vegged for:






I'll give you a clue... it vegged two weeks more then this one... they've both been flowering for the same time and they both are top shelf...






Let me know if you want more info.


----------



## mochadog70 (Mar 29, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> 24, but with the Supreme Court ruling giving us "no limit" I may do a SCROG. Most likely 24 on the first run.
> 
> TY. A theory of mine says the airflow in the room will ride better this way. There should be a slight up draft in that part of the room as my carbon filters (mounted on the roof) pick up the air and push them through the IB's (IceBoxes). At the end of the run the air should be lower.
> 
> First run will be soil... might add a 1 or two plan Aero. Second run in this room will most likely be at least 1/2 in custom Aero using 8 or 10" PVC tubes.


This is where I got you using the 24 plants from. I not sure how you make you replies so clean, but I have to go to each to reply...sorry
Here's my real question I have white rhino and trainwreck that I veg for 8 weeks and then flip 50 of them in 3 gal pots with Sunshine #4 w/ 6 - 1k Hps Agro Sun bulbs and the space is 14x10. The most I have pulled is a little over 9lb. I have learned on my own but have had temp, and bug problems that now I have worked out. Would Co2 be worth the money if used natural gas burner and what burner would be the best. I use real A/C for cooling so that is not a problem now. Any feedback would be great.. You can PM it to me if you want.


----------



## mochadog70 (Mar 29, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Answered below:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OZUT (Mar 30, 2010)

subscribed.....Well done bro


----------



## cerberus (Apr 2, 2010)

how did you work with the condensation on the tubes going to the chillers? I was thinking of running the tubes in pvc pipe and tilting the pipe (like a rain gutter) I just don't know about adding HI's h2o dehumidifier to the room.

i'd love to see more pix when you can. 


great room bro +rep


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 2010)

cerberus said:


> how did you work with the condensation on the tubes going to the chillers? I was thinking of running the tubes in pvc pipe and tilting the pipe (like a rain gutter) I just don't know about adding HI's h2o dehumidifier to the room.
> 
> i'd love to see more pix when you can.
> 
> ...


What a trip... Another toma tow grower!

More pics of what? The dehumidifier?

Are you planning on running an A/C? The deciding factor as to needing a dehumidifier is truly a function of what temp you'll keep the room and water temp.

There is no condensation control in this room and there is no need. We do not have a condensation issue since humidity is kept in the 40's and water temp is 68-70.

If you are going to supplement everything with an A/C it will act as a dehumidifier as well.

The dehumidifier puts out a little heat even with the water flowing through it, but it seems less then without the water. 

I am *NOT* affiliated with watercooledgardens.com but give them a call and get a second opinion from someone that knows this stuff.


----------



## ignited (Apr 3, 2010)

fkukn sweet setup. in my area running the lights alone would cost at least $1500.00. whats the electric bill setting you back? (hope you dont mind my asking  )


----------



## ChillKing (Apr 3, 2010)

What kind of chiller do you have running all that and are you using the hydrogen co2 generator? Nice Work


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 4, 2010)

ChillKing said:


> What kind of chiller do you have running all that


No Chiller at all in my setup. Considered a ChillKing, but thought the warranty was different then commercial aquarium chillers. I did test with a JBJ which popped 3 days into testing and was replaced under warranty. New one is sitting in a box unused.



ChillKing said:


> and are you using the hydrogen co2 generator? Nice Work


Yes, I am. Not only as CO2 for the room, but as the main and only water heater for the house.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 4, 2010)

Let me elaborate... I mentioned this before in the thread, but I know it's gotten kinda large, so I'll explain my logic (and my primary reason) as to why I bought a JBJ and not a Chill King.

It was my understanding (and still is) that warranty on a Chill King chiller is 90 day all inclusive and 1 yr on parts. The warranty on a jbj commercial is 1 yr all inclusive.

I gathered my information from these two sights:
http://www.jbjlighting.com/prod-arctica-commercial.html - JBJ shows the 1 year warranty

http://www.watercooledgardens.com/product.php?productid=16282&cat=266&page=1 Warranty is worded in such a way that I feel I'm out labor cost if it breaks after 90 days.


----------



## cerberus (Apr 5, 2010)

correct! ^ before 90 days everything is covered, after, nothing is covered <- Hydro Inovation's .pdf manual for the ChillKing > you can send it in for repair but you will pay, and you cover shipping in either situation... not a very good warranty for a "commercial grade" unit..

 

I'm rethinking, my chiller order. I have everything in except the chiller unit and maybe I'll cancel my order for something that has the backing of the manufacturer..

good eye watercooled!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 5, 2010)

Ceberus, Check out the Jandy pool heaters. They have them in chiller mode and if you call them, they can make one for the size you want (maybe not as small as you want it) They have good warranty as well. 

They do not have the benefits of the packaged chill king, but since you've got your rez and understand the different loop options, I think you'll be fine. Probably overkill to go with a Jandy unless you are going big.


----------



## sixstring2112 (Apr 5, 2010)

Do you have plants in this room yet? if so are they growing like you thought they would?


----------



## cannatari (Apr 6, 2010)

sixstring2112 said:


> Do you have plants in this room yet? if so are they growing like you thought they would?


I'm pretty sure this thread is only "proof of concept" for the agricultural industry. Probably tomatos.


----------



## uptosumpn (Apr 6, 2010)

So what is a good chiller and what size with good warr. for 2-4 1000hps and what size res do you recommend? Thanks...


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 9, 2010)

im here


school me on those watercooled...i know you've always said something about them, but im still confused as how they work?


according to description of 110v or 220v that tells me they still use power....how much power?

my impression was that its being cooled from the water? something like a big ass heat exchanger

i was just gonna put an icebox on a carbon filter for my portable a/c.... but im really liking that marine a/c

just not exactly sure how it works.


everything looking good for sure man


----------



## gwerns nugs (Apr 9, 2010)

wow. keep the knowledge coming. congrats a
CLEAN set up.


----------



## purrrrple (Apr 26, 2010)

sick setup


----------



## green as grass (May 10, 2010)

can i get an invite to your journals bud?


----------



## infamous kush (May 10, 2010)

Man, how much is your electric bill? and whats the temp with those bad boys runnin


----------

